# 12-18" Spacing Between Foundation And Paver Patio Bad Idea?



## ErikU19 (Apr 7, 2011)

Hey Guys,

I'm installing a paver patio and I want to have a 12-18 inch space between the patio and house foundation for some shrubs (to add some color and break up the look).

I'm a little concered about water getting under the patio through this space and causing problems/erosion. If the patio is isntalled correctly (landscape fabric, 4" crushed/compacted rock, 1" sand, topped off with pavers, polymeric sand and edging restraints) should I be worried?

The idea is to have the 12-18" space as high as the pavers it is adjacent to so water is wisked away by the sloping patio. Am I missing anything?

The catch is the back of my house (and most houses here in Texas) dont have gutters, and with this patio facing the house on 3 sides it's going to see plenty of water. I could always add gutters if needed but I would like to know before hand.

Here is a picture to give you an idea of what i mean. The space will be along the back (side with the 3 windows) and the brick wall.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

Are you planning on filling the 12-18" space with crushed stone?










River stone could look good also....










Get the garden hose up on the roof and watch where the water pattern lands as it comes off the roof. 
This might help determine how wide that "space" needs to be to be effective.

Lots of homes have a 2' drainage area around the perimeter.










That back area looks pretty lineal....
I'll bet you'll get more water in the corners coming from the valleys. 

Consider a freeform shape to the border.


----------



## ErikU19 (Apr 7, 2011)

I could certainly cover the base with rocks/stone if that would help. I just want to make sure the water coming off the house doesnt create a problem with the space.

I'll see how wide the landing patters of the water is. I imagine I would want the run off water to land on the patio vs landing on the space?

Thanks Tcleve!


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm thinking just the opposite.
Have your run off land in the stone space so it dissipates the splashing.


----------

